# 5th Annual Flamingo to Islamorada Weekend



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Its that time of the year again....Tgunn posted from another forum...

"Keeping with tradition of having the trip on the same weekend as the Columbus Day Regatta, this year's run from Flamingo to Islamorada is set for the weekend of 10/12.

Departure time from the Flamingo Marina channel is 12:00pm.

Many of us will stay over in Islamorada as in years past. Some of us will be watching the Gators play LSU Saturday night in Islamorada. Others who wish to run back before dark usually can follow someone familiar with the route.

This is a fun run and anyone who would like to have the GPS route can benefit from the trip.

Link to other thread:

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?123615-5th-Annual-Flamingo-to-Islamorada-Weekend


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I will try to make it this year.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Does this run have a purpose (charity) or something. Or is it just a day on the water? 

And is lodging in Flamingo?

Thanks!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

It just a fun run, no charity involved. No lodging in flamingo unless you are camping. The nearest lodging would be Florida City.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm in however it's tentative. Wife, son and I are going to Islamorada end of august. But I want to make it none the less.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll probably stay in Islamorada and run over to Flamingo to make the run back with the crew.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That is the best idea. Did it last year and it was the best way to go.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it "kid friendly"


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Is it "kid friendly"


The run or lodging? The run is just that, you run the backwaters from Flamingo to Islamorada. Lodging, well that lands more on your choice of where to say.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

How many miles is it? I ask because of fuel. Is there a fuel stop or should we take extra if the range on the boat isn't very far? What is the average running speed on the run?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Kid friendly? Yup, check out my pictures from lest year.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?71410-4th-Annual-Flamingo-to-Islamorada-Weekend-Trip-2012/page16

The run is about 25 miles. Takes about an hour plus depending on conditions. 

Cheers


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

This sounds like the prime opportunity fo rme to get familiar with Flamingo and Fl Bay. I like the Islamorada lodging idea fore sure. Where are yall planning to stay? 

gh


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Last time I did this run with everyone from here almost everyone stayed at the La Jolla. But I spent most of this spring staying at friends houses, or at the Kon Tiki resort. I really like the Kon Tiki and plan on staying there for this years trip. It's a really nice place, on the water with free dockage, right next to World Wide Sportsman. 


In 2010, the speed was about 17 MPH cause Bermuda's SUV was loaded super heavy and that was as fast as he could do, and it was really rough out going through storms, too. I have been making the run regularly, without any other boats and I average 37-40 MPH, as it's a far run and I like to get there quick. I run a different route than the one we did in 2010, and it's a very shallow route, that I don't recommend many skiffs taking.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are some links to previous years.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1253798287/60

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287969105


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I think I am in. No big games that weekend ;D

So is it just a run to Flamingo and back or do you run over and fish the day and then run back?


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a faster boat now so i wont be the slow guy this time lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> So is it just a run to Flamingo and back or do you run over and fish the day and then run back?


The "run" is from Flamingo marina channel to Islamorada. We typically run to some spot for lunch, we've gone mostly to Lorelei but have gone to Hog Heaven too.

Some folks stay the night before in Islamorada and run from Isla to Flamingo, hook up with the group and run back. Others put in in Flamingo and run to Islamorada with the group.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

iMacattack - Thanks for the info.

I booked my room at Kon Tiki for the whole weekend (10/11 - 10/14) so it should be fun and well deserved break. My GF and I are going to make the trip and leave the little man with the grand parents so it will be an adults only trip for us. [smiley=1-beer.gif] 

This will also be the first Microskiff event that I have done and I am looking forward to meeting some of you guys.

Thanks and see you all in October.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I have spent some time this past weekend for football, but it looks like we will have some evening entertainment as well if you are staying at Kon Tiki


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Room booked @ La Jolla. Heading down Friday and staying through Sunday. If you are going to be in Islamorada and need to follow someone over in the AM let me know.

Also what size boat is everyone bringing? Not sure of I'm going to bring the Scout, Egret or Waterman... leaning towards the Egret.

Cheers


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys I also will be finally making this trip I am booked at La Jolla coming down Friday and staying through Sunday I will be bringing the Challenger and looking to follow someone up Saturday morning can't wait.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Jan, If you take the Egret, you wont have to worry about water conditions. We know that Egrets levitate a foot or so above the water, riding a cushion of air...I hear they are very special boats...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

40MPH in 4' seas and floats in 4" don't you know... LOL


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So just to double check who's in?

iMacattack
bermuda
Redfish32937
cusnooking

missing anyone?

Post your boat/accommodations/nights. Thinking of having a little MS only get together. ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't met any of you guys in the past but would love to join in. Staying in Tavanier heading to flamingo in the morning and back with the group


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Copperhead/ Kon Tiki/ Friday through Monday


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I was in but now I am supposed to go to california for 2 weeks during the run (work) .... I'm trying hard to work around it so I can still make the run. I was planning on LaJolla or Kon Tiki.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Getting close. Be sure to keep an eye on the thread on FS. Some minor changes. I'll be taking the small boats on a different tact than the big boats. 

Can't wait!


----------



## cusnooking (Jan 17, 2007)

Smallboat track sounds fun can't wait. Chuck


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm jealous.  My new bohemian won't be done in time. I went last year and had a blast. Met some really nice people as well. Even caught some fish on sunday.  Have fun and post pics.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

What us the fs thread?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

look here'
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?123615-5th-Annual-Flamingo-to-Islamorada-Weekend


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

With the shutdown of the park keep an eye on the FS thread. The plan is to keep this going. We may just have to go straight to Islamorada. I'll be there Friday,


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

As of 8 am this morning.

OldHewes18Red OldHewes18Red is offline
Senior Member
Join Date
Aug 2012
Posts
143

It will be interesting to see how long the fed stays shutdown... I would assume it gets wrapped up this week and the park opens shortly thereafter.


Plan B for me would involve a direct trip to islamorada, fish in the am, lunch at Lorelei, rendezvous at the sandbar, then settle in at a cozy waterside pub for the games. I need to cycle some fossil fuels thru the boat, so I'm up for some extended runs in the morning (probably west into FL bay)


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to say but I had to cancel. 

Jan


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Bummer was looking foward to your annual write up with pics.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

iMacAttack we will make the best of it without you. I am looking forward to meeting up with you guys and I will be at Kon Tiki Friday morning. 

Thanks!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to say I too had to cancel. But I'll be down Thursday if anyone is still going to be down there let me know.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

It's blowing good. Is anyone down here?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

Is there going to be a microskiff rally from flamingo to islamorada this year? I want to run my new bohemian.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

There is a thread over at the other forum but looks like there is no interest.


----------

